# Internal Error 2503,2502



## DanielGrant (Dec 6, 2013)

I am using an Acer Aspire v5-471
Running Windows 8
I am currently having trouble installing and uninstalling various software including Java and various Microsoft programs like Microsoft Expression Studio 4, Visual Studio 2013 and many more. When I try to install I receive the message internal error 2503 followed by internal error 2502. I have been trying to fix this problem for a few weeks and have tried the following.

Resetting date and time settings

Closing down Internet Explorer in the details menu of task manager, then running Internet Explorer as administrator

I have run various registry checking software and anti virus with no result.

There doesn't seem to be any solution I can find and any help would be greatly appreciated as I have just started studying:banghead: Computing and need this software on my laptop to study.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You need to have the Date and Time set correctly and also be set for your time zone. 
After that try this: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-25032502/28b361b7-b2d7-494d-8470-5969f6850f5
or this: Internal Error 2502/2503 - Office 2007 - Windows 7


----------

